# Is a 26" snow blower too much for a woman?



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 22" Snapper that does not work well and probably needs carb rebuilt but I'm not skilled in that even if I go to the repair sites, I would probably do something wrong and off to the dealer it would have to go and I would get a big bill. That is what happened in the past, when I opened up the whole guts to the snow blower to try to replace pin on auger. Yeah, real dumb. (I know how to do that now.) I took the unit open when I had a problem replace pin in gear shift lever.

The unit ran rough for many years probably due to the fact I never did storage maintenance on it prior to at least 2000. It was bought in 1993.

Half my driveway is really wide, 4 or 5 cars wide. It took me forever to blow it off. Before I would finish my drive I did 4 other neighbors' drives and walks.

I am going to look at 3 brands of used 26" blowers this week. Simplicity @$325, Ariens @ $225 and an Atlas @ $400. I have fibromyalgia, means repetitive use of specific muscles and legaments results in pain due to extreme contraction of the above. I am 5 ft., large frame.

I would really appreciate your thoughts or experience.

Thank you!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the first one i would buy on your list would be the ariens. the sceond one i would buy on your list would be the ariens. otherwise i would drop the snapper off at the shop for a tuneup and possably a carb cleaning. with all the guys on the board in pa. maybe someone in the area could take a look at your snapper


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I think I would at least get someone to have a look at the engine on your current machine before I went shopping for inexpensive replacements. If you aren't mechanical at all, that kind of money might not get you anything better than what you've got and you are right back where you started. With your condition, you might be better off with the 22" anyway.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

chances are the atlas is very out dated. they arent made anymore.

Ariens is good so is simplicity.

Snapper was a pretty stout machine at one point. If it only has engine problems maybe its a good contender for a predator engine swap? If you know someone that could give a hand.

If the sale ads are online could you post a link so we could take a look?
Pics of the snapper?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You should watch the you tube vid on what to lok for when buying a used snowblower by doneyboy73. That won't answer your original question but it will help you to avoid buying someone else's problem.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The big question, what does it feel like when you get behind it?

It may take you some time, but I would try to move the machine powered and unpowered up and down their driveway. Hopefully, it's a close comparison to what you have to clear, but that the only real test of wether or not it would answer your dilemma. 

That is to say, that someone will not step up and help with what you have.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

Hotlady

My wife also has fibromyalgia so I do know a little on that one along with a few other issues she has. Has arthritis started yet?

I've had a couple of Ariens and the auger is controlled by a lever rather than a handle control that you pinch, push that lever forward and the auger is running and you don't have to hold onto it while you're blowing snow. Range of ground speed is good. Parts availability is good also. The two I have had included the ability to unlock one rear wheel so it improves the ability to steer and turn it around.

The downside of the Ariens is the same as virtually any friction disc drive machine. If it's not under power, it takes more effort to move the machine because if you push or pull it by hand you're still moving a lot of the drive mechanism too. A blower with a gear transmission is easier to move without the engine running because only the wheels, axel and one drive chain are moving when it's not in gear. Problem is only a few older machines were set up that way. An alternative would be to get yourself an appliance dolly and park the blower on that, makes moving a lot easier.

If your pick does not include an electric starter, plan on getting one added. You may have issues pulling a starter rope in the future, so get it set up ahead of time.

If you can before buying, try them out. I think that the Ariens will be the better match for you, both now and if your medical issues get worse. 

Though I've had a couple of Ariens I've bought to resell, my preferred machine is a pair of Older Craftsman's. I may be biased, but I'm trying to be totally objective especially due to your medical issues.

Hope that helps.

Paul


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I would at least try to fix the Snapper.
Snappers are good machines.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*fibromyalgia*

FYI

For those not familiar with fibromyalgia. According to the wife's doctor, if you have fibromyalgia you also have arthritis (My wife has both) though it may not have kicked in yet.
Use of a persons hand deteriorate over time and the ability to hold things decreases as the condition advances.
That's why I recommend looking at the Ariens first, it has one thing less that has to be held to operate the blower.
Nothing against the others, but if they both have dual control handles, it may be an issue in the future as the ability to grip things deteriorates over time.

Assuming the Snapper has dual controls, it can be fixed for now but may not be usable by this lady in the future. Maybe put the repair $$ into a unit better suited to her in a replacement and sell the one she has to help offset the purchase cost.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Given your medical issues, my thought would be to hire a plow service. But since you're asking about blowers, I guess you don't want to go that route?


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Hotlady
> 
> My wife also has fibromyalgia so I do know a little on that one along with a few other issues she has. Has arthritis started yet?
> 
> ...


You read her handle a bit too fast. She probably doesn't mind though.


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Thanks for the suggestions! Keep them coming!*

I really appreciate everyone that has provided their suggestions. Keep it coming! Thanks so very much to *HCBPH* for informing others more about Fibromyalgia. Yes, I think I have some Arthritis. I have tendonitis in my thumbs which makes driving my car, washing dishes and operating my blower a painful experience. Especially if I do everything right after each other. I have a TENS unit which helps when the pain is really bad. My Snapper has electric start but I hadn't used it much. Yes, I do have to hold the levers down all the time. Thanks for thinking of that nice feature on the Ariens, that old Bolens had the same feature, too. 

The *you tube video 'What to look for when buying a used snow blower' by doneyboy 73* was good. I viewed it twice and took notes to take when looking at blowers.

I saw 2 blowers yesterday. The Ariens I thought I was going to see, turned out to be a very old Bolens. An Artic model 75-02, perhaps a 1978 model. The Simplicity model 1691898 didn't have any gas in it. The poor guy is in a lot of pain due to neurophathy which may or may not be right spelling. Pain condition of feet.

Did not find any manuals to either without having to download a toolbar. Maybe I will do that for the Simplicity. Starting to rethink the 26" wide snow blower idea. I think the Atlas and Bolens are too old in regards to parts issue in future. May run fine now but in future?

I can not afford to hire someone to clear snow off on S.S. Disability of close to $11,000/year. My neighbor is paying for a used one since I don't have any money.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

hortlady1 said:


> Did not find any manuals to either without having to download a toolbar. Maybe I will do that for the Simplicity.


The Simplicity's manual is available via the Simplicity website, without toolbar of course.
http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/heCyEN8cqI5rE3CDk5kbp796Dq.pdf


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

hortlady1,

Sounds like a Honda with Hydrostatic drive is outside your budget...the others are
older and most likely worn out...with your health issue I would also suggest to hire
out a plow service, if not cost prohibitive.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe it doesn't matter but are you doing the other four driveways for money ??
If you do those for cash I'd follow the great advise you've received above but I would surely go for the widest blower you can physically handel so you aren't out in the cold any more than necessary. 22 vs 26 isn't much but if you are doing five driveways it does add up. A wider blower in my opinion isn't going to be any harder to turn but it will be a bit heavier. The trick is to let the blower do the work. With my smaller Troy I rarely use reverse. I just muscle it and it's not bad (it's also faster). But with the bigger Craftsman I use reverse as the weight is much more noticeable when trying to muscle it around un-powered.

And I have to ask. In your condition why aren't one of the neighbors doing yours instead of you doing theirs


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Kiss4aFrog:* I had to laugh when I read your last sentence . . . I am the only one at this end of the street that had a snow blower. I am also the only one not working . . . don't have job to go to because I am on Social Security Disability.

The other driveways are so short, that I was only charging $10 each and the one neighbor just borrowed the machine to do his.


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Chevyman de*: Thanks . . . don't know why I had trouble getting it before . . . I got it just before I came back here . . . without downloading a tool bar.

Guess the Simplicity model # 1691898 was manufactured in 1993. I say that because the last page has 1993 in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well laughter is good for the soul and if blowing snow puts a few bucks in your pocket and you're able to do it, so much the better. Plus I work odd hours so I know from experience how much a neighbor appreciates coming home to a clean driveway instead of a snowplow mound at the entrance to their drive !!

You started out saying that the Simplicity doesn't work well. If "we" are on a tight budget maybe explaining that and seeing what might help would be worth the time. After all it sure doesn't sound like you are against diving in to its guts just a little hesitant from a bad experience and now you have "us" and a manual 
If the Simplicity was getting the job done and you can be walked through simple adjustments or replacements then if the engines running a bit off you'd only need to bring it in for a carb cleaning to get it to the point of good used condition. Sometimes better the devil you know 

Your money, your time, your decision.


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Are you suggesting I clean the carb?*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well laughter is good for the soul and if blowing snow puts a few bucks in your pocket and you're able to do it, so much the better. Plus I work odd hours so I know from experience how much a neighbor appreciates coming home to a clean driveway instead of a snowplow mound at the entrance to their drive !!
> 
> You started out saying that the Simplicity doesn't work well. If "we" are on a tight budget maybe explaining that and seeing what might help would be worth the time. After all it sure doesn't sound like you are against diving in to its guts just a little hesitant from a bad experience and now you have "us" and a manual
> If the Simplicity was getting the job done and you can be walked through simple adjustments or replacements then if the engines running a bit off you'd only need to bring it in for a carb cleaning to get it to the point of good used condition. Sometimes better the devil you know
> ...




or are you suggesting I take it to the dealer??


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fix the Snapper, even if a GOOD shop has to do it. Improve the chute with paint and PAM. Try to install an impeller kit. 

Do not get a bigger machine. The 22 is big enough. I have a 27" blower and it is good on a straight run, but it's too big, bulky, and heavy, for close in work. A used machine might be no better than the one you already have. Fixing yours and buying another used machine might not help at all. Look for a small repair shop which sells old stuff and see about a trade. That might be cost effective. Good luck.

I have had reduced capability in my right hand for about 26 years. I have had a bum shoulder for about ten years. It takes me forever to do anything, but I can still do stuff. Roof raking and shovelling are the toughest.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No, not to the dealer other than for carb work if it's needed. Not sure I'd expect someone to take one apart the first time and get it right but than again with youtube videos you might feel up to the challenge.
Well first I think you telling us what exactly isn't working properly with the Simplicity is the place to start. How well does it throw, does it clog often, engine runs poorly, no power, surges, how hard to start, drive slipping ??
Give us an idea if it's worth fixing by knowing what problems with it you're having.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I skipped a bunch of the posts but I have a suggestion. On my local craigslist there are one or two guys who have a bunch of snowblowers and will take your old broken blower as partial payment for a refurbished one. I bet if you have someone like that and explain your situation they will...
a) have multiple units to try out at once
b) either give you a sweetheart deal or maybe even offer to fix your current blower.

If they don't make a big profit off of you they can still make another profit if they resell your old unit.

It's a long shot but I would bet you it will work out for you.


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*To Kiss4aFrog:* I looked at buying a Simplicity, 26" blower. *The Snapper is what I own.*
*Snapper Model I422. 4 HP Tecumseh engine model HS50, horizontal crankshaft.* It has a 22" housing width. * Problem: * Used to be able to pull start it all the time. Only starts with electric starter now, will only run on full choke and only runs in 1st gear. If I change anything it shuts off. Can't clear my driveway or for anyone else, like that.

I had read somewhere on the forum that certain Tecumseh engines are prone to getting "gummed" up. Is mine one of them?

Don't know if you read everything I wrote. My Mother bought it new in 1993 for me to use to clear the driveway. For many years I did not do any pre-storage preparations on it. Carb must have got real gummed up and I could not start it so I called my one brother and he got it running but it never "purred" after that. It always ran rough. Cycled smooth then hesitate then smooth hesitate. No, I am not calling my brother because he did not have the time to help care for our sick and dying mother. I started preparing it for storage properly prior to 2000.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a link to a new carb for a Tecumseh HS50: Carburetor for Tecumseh 640084B for Snowblowers HSK40 HSK50 HS50 LH195SP | eBay
27 bucks, free shipping, should rope start easily and run once warm without choke.

Hardest part is remembering how the linkage goes but "before" pictures help a lot !!!

Only works in first gear due to the engine running poorly ??
Do the controls all work properly ??
Any other problems with it's operation ??


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Response to Kiss4aFrog*: 
Answer to question 1 Yes, I think so.
2 Yes, all controls work properly.
3 I don't think any other problems with operation.

Watched cleaning carb by doneyboy73: He suggested marking with marker another person wrote to use something to score where the linkage goes. Yeah, I could try to take picture with a camera I never ever used. I would have time to do that before the carb would arrive. I have to check out the carb. Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That should work but there are model and serial numbers on the engine cover and I'd send those to the company and ask them if they are sure it's the right one for your engine.

Worst case, you draw a picture and lay the parts on the drawing. It's usually a throttle rod, choke rod and a spring or two. It's a matter of making the hole they came out of (magic marker) or drawing it too. Never hurts to have a back up in case a big thumb rubs that magic marker off 

If you like the machine you have and you likely take care of it this would be the thrifty way to go. Sorry I didn't pin you down in the beginning on what the problem with it was. Sometimes we are just thinking too far ahead or we forget to ask a simple question.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't remove the old carb until the new carb arrives and take pic's before starting the removal of the old carb. you could take pic's now and save them on your computer


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

hortlady1 ive read down threw your thread. I can give you 1 suggestion that you could do. first put some carb cleaner in your gas tank and clean your spark plug up and let it run for a little bit to see if that will help and check your carb adjustments to.you sound like a wonderful lady on what you are doing.keep us posted gayland


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

First, for $26 order the new carb. Worth every penny.

Second, No matter what you plan on doing with the carb empty the fuel tank into a glass jar through the fuel line. Let it sit still for 10 minutes and look for water or debris in the glass. It doesn't matter if you empty the entire tank into the glass as the water sits on the bottom of the tank. If the gunk is in the tank then you need to get that out or fixing the carb will be futile.

Third, a little tangent on cleaning the carb even though I would just order a new carb at that price (and I am someone who is pretty comfortable cleaning a carb)


I have found that to clean a carb properly compressed air is a huge help. If it has visible gunk in the carb you have to soak in cleaner but if it looks clean I usually just spray with a little cleaner. Next run some nylon bristles from something like a toilet brush through all of the openings. Last I blow compressed air through everything you can. High pressure through the jet/emulsion tube. Low pressure (around 10-20 psi) through the fuel inlet while opening and closing the needle and seat using the float to check that it can block the opening. and full pressure through the fuel line while both ends are open.

There has to be someone on this site who can help you out (lives near you). Carbs are only scary when they are together and not working. Once you figure out how to take one apart and reassemble it the worst thing that can happen is you have to take it apart again and clean again. I bet on a '93 the float height is not even adjustable but if it is you just bend it until it sits level.


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Kiss4aFrog*: I followed your link and asked them if it would work on my engine. Gave model & serial # as suggested. Will not buy till get + reply. Buying that replacement carb seems like the cheapest and easiest route. Thanks so much.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hortlady1 said:


> *Kiss4aFrog*: I followed your link and asked them if it would work on my engine. Gave model & serial # as suggested. Will not buy till get + reply. Buying that replacement carb seems like the cheapest and easiest route. Thanks so much.


 buying the carb is the cheapest thing to do. the po of mt toro 521E took the carb off and then took it apartbreaking the needle and lost the some pieces for the governer. i got a carb off ebay for $22 ( they've gone up in price ) since then. i also have a 521r but i got the carb clean enough that its running, just got it home from my cousins today. changing the carb is something you could do


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I did put a* new spark* plug in before I started posting on here but that did not help. Yes, I will remove the gas before installing the new carb. I don't think there is any moisture in it. Ran all the fuel out before I did storage and that gas had stabilizer in it. Gas tank is plastic. *Last year I had to install a new gas valve* cause the old one was leaking. Yeah, I was pretty sure the valve went bad and not the line. I did *replace some of the fuel line* in it and used little screw type hose clamps. 

Thanks for the carb cleaning and float setting suggestions. If the company selling the carb says it will definitely work, I am getting it. 

Thanks everyone for your help and keep them coming. I will keep you posted . . . maybe I will not have anything until after I get the carb on. That would be after Christmas. No snow expected here in Elizabethtown, Pa. I live 20 minutes from Hershey, Pa, Chocolate Town.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Get lots of pictures before and during. Drain the gas for inspection. Save the old carb.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Replacing carb*



nt40lanman said:


> Get lots of pictures before and during. Drain the gas for inspection. Save the old carb.


 in addition to documenting to the limit, do a bag and tag while taking it apart. Get a bunch of baggies and again, put a label in the bag noting where it's used.


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

OEM carb came in the mail about 2 p.m. today. I was in the middle of washing dishes when it came. I am going to waite till tomorrow to remove and install the new carb. When I was with my one brother at Christmas he left me borrow his i-phone to take pictures as I go. I hope everything goes well . . . . and the snow blower runs well enough to remove the next snow they are calling for on Thursday in Central Pa.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Glad you're still with "us". Looking forward to hearing how it turns out for you


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck with your project and let us know how it went or stop back in if you have any questions while working on your snowblower. don't forget to take pic's


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

It is around 2 p.m. I drained the fuel and it was very clean. I have the carb off, taking lots of pictures as I went. Now since I came into the house to get the new carb. thought I would send a message about my progress. The OEM is not the same carb as the old one, but I had checked before purchasing it to be sure it would work, not even knowing it would be different. I know many times manufacturers make substitutions. I marked the old one where the wire goes and the OEM is the same way at the top so I can install the wire where it was on the old one. 

Do you think I will have to adjust the carb when I get it running . . . that is if I get it running. Well got to go get it back together. 

It is getting very cold and winding here but it is warm in the garage. I have 2 kerosene heaters running, one is an old Montgomery Wards which I don't ever have to buy wicks for. They are calling for snow Thursday, but they can not forecast how much yet.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most new carbs are not adjustable. Suppose that is going to depend on which kind of carb you got.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Post the pics you took, and pics of the new carb. And BE CAREFUL of gasoline and the heaters!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if it is an adjustable carb you'll have to get it running to know if it needs to be adjusted


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Got the OEM carb on and got it running. Ah, it almost sounded like it purred. I don't know if I ran it long enough to have it warmed up enough for it to idle. I came in at 4 pm and was trying to find drivers for my camera so I could try to upload a few pictures I took with the camera. I took most pictures with my brothers i-phone. Don't know how I would get them on my computer. He does not have internet service to that phone anymore. I am going out now to check the tension on the traction drive belt.

I was careful with the gas. I took the cardboard and rags with fuel on them outside right away. Had about a cup of gas from tank.

Thanks everyone for your help! The real test will be on Thursday into Friday. . . that is if we get any snow.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with drivers. Just get picasa and put the memory card in your computer if you can.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I hope it works, I hope it works, I hope ...


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry, no memory card. Friends' of mine did some "dumpster diving," and found a dresser for me to sell or use and the camera was left in it without the card. 

*Kiss4aFrog*: I loved your message . . . my thoughts exactly!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

have your brother email the pic's on the phone to you


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

hortlady1 said:


> Sorry, no memory card. Friends' of mine did some "dumpster diving," and found a dresser for me to sell or use and the camera was left in it without the card.
> 
> *Kiss4aFrog*: I loved your message . . . my thoughts exactly!


Been following this story. Happy you've got it running.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

YAY!!!!! Now you can tell other people how to swap a new carb on!!!!


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*detdrbuzzard:* Sorry my brother's i-phone does not have internet service so he can't e-mail me the pictures! Man, I am full of "sorry" this "sorry" that." When I have time I will try to find the driver for that old Concord camera and get you men some photos.

I do believe I should see about adjusting the carb. I need to watch video by doneyboy73, several times before I try it. Thursday evening they are calling for a wee 3" of snow here so at least I can try it out.

Thanks again!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hortlady1 said:


> *detdrbuzzard:* Sorry my brother's i-phone does not have internet service so he can't e-mail me the pictures! Man, I am full of "sorry" this "sorry" that." When I have time I will try to find the driver for that old Concord camera and get you men some photos.
> 
> I do believe I should see about adjusting the carb. I need to watch video by doneyboy73, several times before I try it. Thursday evening they are calling for a wee 3" of snow here so at least I can try it out.
> 
> Thanks again!


 see if your brother can text the pic's to someone that can email them to you
oh and congrats and great job


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Lady, what is "hort"?


You can still use e-mail on the phone by connecting to wifi. E-mail the pics to yourself.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> Lady, what is "hort"?
> 
> 
> You can still use e-mail on the phone by connecting to wifi. E-mail the pics to yourself.


 i'll take a guess
horticulture


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Even if the iPhone does not have service you can still use the internet as long as you can connect to WiFi. 

Also, every digital camera I have ever used will connect directly to a computer with the proper USB connector. If that is your only digital camera then it is worth your while to buy the correct USB cable for that camera. Otherwise I don't see any point to even owning the camera.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The charging cable for that old iPhone will probably let her import pictures. I still recommend Picasa as a simple and free picture database program.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

remember guys her brother let her borrow the phone


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*detdrbuzzard: *Yup, you are right hortlady=horticulture lady. Horticulture was too long of word to use as my e-mail name so I shortened it. I like your comment about my brother letting me borrow phone. 

Saw my brother yesterday and he told me how to download pictures from the i-Phone. I want to check out Picasa too. Once I am ready for this 2-4 or 5" snow I will download pictures. Thanks everyone!


----------



## hortlady1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Update: we had maybe 4-5" of snow. Did not take time to measure. My Snapper worked as well as it ever worked. The carb does have a screw to to adjust the idle speed and an idle mixture screw but I did not touch it. Wasn't sure anyway where to put my idle speed lever, but have an idea.

I am not feeling well . . . my muscles/tendons on my right shoulder and neck are very tight and uncomfortable due to some of the shoveling I had to do at my house and across the street. Once the snow was blown it froze on contact and other areas where people had walked, walks and steps were froze and were difficult to shovel. Neighbor across from me is not well at all and her husband lives with his mistress and works 12 hr daylight shift, Thurs-Sat. and sometimes Sundays. Her steps were hard to shovel. Gotta go do some pressure point therapy of my own on my muscles and tendons. Thanks or helping me with my carb on my Snapper.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Glad it worked out for you. Any problems, we're here


----------

